# Oriental, NC to Colonial Beach, VA Buddy Boat Trip



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

After an inauspicious beginning (late getting out of the yard), jobrantley on his new to him Dana 24 and I are making good progress on our second full day underway. Jon is a first time boat owner, with some crewing experience, and has done well singlehanding his new boat. Wind of course, is right on our nose, but since we have a schedule (ugh) to meet, we would be motoring anyway. May get in some sailing once to the Chessie, but who knows.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Schedule, Cruisers don't have schedules. Unless you are trying to get there before all the Labor Day grog is gone


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Unfortunately, he has a plane flight to catch on the 6th. So we reluctanly have a schedule.

_Crossing the Ablemarle Sound, heading north_


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey John...try the 32oz prime cut at Coinjock tonite! That'll hold you for a week. 
Actually the restaurant at the marina to your starboard is good. Save room for the deep dish fresh fruit pie a la mode!! (G)


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Do they serve that Prime Rib with fresh horseradish?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

*Coinjock, NC to Portsmouth, VA*

Very long and tiring day, fighting wind and seas up from Coinjock, with the prerequiste holiday powerboat parade streaming by. The Prime Rib at Coinjock, was good though, and served with fresh horseradish. We're now anchored at Hospital Point, and it's quite crowded, with some scary looking scope on a few of the boats. Wish we had had more time and could have made it to Willoughby Bay, lots more room there.

Hopefully we'll make Fishing Bay near Deltaville tomorrow, then one more day to the Potomoc, and a short day to Colonial Beach.

_Currently at 36 50 40 N 76 18 02 W_


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey John...great that you made it that far today. You have another long one ahead of you tomorrow but I lleast the wind will go light and swing around east in the afternoon so you may be able to sail a bit...it is almost a due north course to Deltaville. Glad you enjoyed the restaurant! Have fun!!


----------



## messenger (Oct 21, 2006)

PB

Glad you made it across Currituck. It is flat piping down here on the Albemarle this evening, ENE. Like Cam says, E tomorrow, and hopefully SE, although light air on Monday. Although you guys can probably make it to Deltaville, if the bay is still a little lumpy tomorrow, you may consider Hampton, besides the afore mentioned Willouhby. Nice little hole in the wall, Hampton. Although you have your card, the the whole downtown and waterfront is WIFI. Tie up close to the Raddison. Give you time to see Pier 12 and 14. Not sure whats there right now. Maybe the GW and the TR. Anyway, welcome to MILE ZERO.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There are 20 or 30 boats in Fishing Bay now. I am sitting on the dock at FBYC, N37 32.639 W76 19.962.



PBzeer said:


> Very long and tiring day, fighting wind and seas up from Coinjock, with the prerequiste holiday powerboat parade streaming by. The Prime Rib at Coinjock, was good though, and served with fresh horseradish. We're now anchored at Hospital Point, and it's quite crowded, with some scary looking scope on a few of the boats. Wish we had had more time and could have made it to Willoughby Bay, lots more room there.
> 
> Hopefully we'll make Fishing Bay near Deltaville tomorrow, then one more day to the Potomoc, and a short day to Colonial Beach.
> 
> _Currently at 36 50 40 N 76 18 02 W_


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

*Portsmouth, VA to Fishing Bay*

Getting an early start, we upped anchor at 6:30 and headed for the trip north up the Chesepeake. Had couple of barges and container ships to deal with, but otherwise we were the first out. Once into Hampton Roads we met 4 foot seas and head winds, which were soon compounded by the overtaking container ship wake. Jon experienced his first "oh sh*t" moment as he bounced around like a rubber duck in the confused seas. At one point I actually saw the forefoot of his keel. Once into the bay proper though, things steady out a bit and the day went by quickly as we made good time. Jon's second "oh sh*t" moment came later, when he almost went into 2 foot of water. Since this is part delivery, and part learning experience, I let him lead for the day. Except for that one moment, he did a fine job of getting us to our anchorage for the night.

_Currently at 37 32 11 N 76 20 11 W_


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

John...You guys are making good progress...Yeah the Chessie can be a bit "lumpy" down at Hampton when the river, the wind and the tide all decide to play around together! Usually clears up around the York River. Hope you'e enjoying Deltaville...you're almost there! South winds tomorrow and light so you should have an easy trip. All best...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

*Fishing Bay (Deltaville, VA) to Colonial Beach, VA*

After a calm night at Fishing Bay, we headed out with the rising sun for Colonial Beach. Wasn't sure if we'd make it, but decided to push as long as we could. I let Jon lead, to give him more navigation practice, and watched closely as he headed towards the shoals to the north of the entrance to the Piankatank River. Just as I was ready to hail him though, he bore off. Then it was north to the Potomoc. Winds were marginally ok for sailing, but not if we had any hope of reaching Colonial Beach. We did though get a boost from running out the headsails.

Making our way up the Potomoc, it seemed less and less likely we would make port before dark. By myself, I probably would have stopped, but we pressed on, and reached Colonial Beach with the setting sun ..... right in our eyes, of course. By the time we were secured, it was dark, and worse luck, the restuarant was closing. But, all in all, a good day, albeit, long and tiring.

No comes the decision of where to next. Goind up to DC holds no interest for me, since I've been there before, so I'll probably just work my way back downriver, while I decide to go north or south when I get back to the bay.

_Currently at Colonial Beach Yacht Center, VA_


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well done John & Jon! If you are just looking to meander around a bit you might consider visiting Solomon's just inside the Patuxent River or maybe head across the Bay to Tangier Island or Crisfield...all interesting spots. Have fun!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks cam. At this point, think I'll take a couple of days, just to go back down to the Bay. After a couple of days of doing nothing*!*


----------



## jobrantley (Jun 7, 2007)

We made it!!! I want to say a huge thank you to John (PBzeer) for buddy boating with me. Thank you John, I couldn't have done it without you. Seeing Aria not to far away gave me the confidence i needed to do this trip. And if I am coming around Smith Point again I am following close behind you this time.

It was an awesome adventure for me......everything I thought and hoped it would be and much more. I learned a lot. 

From the relaxing calm heading up the Alligator River Canal to the stress of Norfolk and all its bridges and huge, huge ships. And trying to single hand tie up at the Great Bridge Lock......why oh why didn't I just head to the starboard side where there was assistance from the start???? It was all great.

We were in a headwind most of the time but I didn't mind....I was just so happy to be out there on my new to me boat.......and what a boat she turned out to be. I couldn't be more happy and proud of her. She took excellent care of me and easily managed my lack of experience. I picked a winner!!

Putting the headsail up for the first time heading to Deltaville was a huge highlight for me. Feeling the wind fill the sail and the boat take off was awesome!!!! 

With a photo (and somewhat stressful) finish into a setting sun it was trip I will remember for a lifetime. 

I am sure I will be a regular on this board asking all of you lots of questions. I thank you all for the help and advice already given.

thanks, 
Jon


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jon...congrats on the first voyage. You must have a well cared for boat not to have had any significant problems on a maiden voyage like this! Enjoy her!!


----------

